# new here and moving to Larnaca



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all, 
I'm greek from greece and my husband is english, we've done our time in the UK and in Greece (and a few other countriew before the kids came along) and we decided it's now time for another move.

We want to start our own business in Cyprous, we were originally thinking of trying our luck in Limassol but it'll probably be Larnaca as Med School looks more like what we want for our children than any other school we found. Of course all this is simply by internet research and we'll go to Cyprus soon to see how things look close up.

We're very excited and aprehensive at the same time, I just wanted to say hi and join your company. 

Also any thoughts and advice is very welcome


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

travellingmum said:


> Hi all,
> I'm greek from greece and my husband is english, we've done our time in the UK and in Greece (and a few other countriew before the kids came along) and we decided it's now time for another move.
> 
> We want to start our own business in Cyprous, we were originally thinking of trying our luck in Limassol but it'll probably be Larnaca as Med School looks more like what we want for our children than any other school we found. Of course all this is simply by internet research and we'll go to Cyprus soon to see how things look close up.
> ...


Hi and welcome!

I am sure that your expat experience will help you a lot when you move over

Anders


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi travellingmum, Welcome to the forum.
As Anders says, your experience as expats already will go a long way towards helping you to settle here when the time comes.
Provided that your business plan is sound and will generate enough income to support a family you should be ok.
However I would strongly advise you to do your research very thoroughly before making the move.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## travellingmum (Jun 10, 2011)

hi, thank you both for your replies.

We'll come to cyprus to do our research of course....but there's always some risk taking when starting a business, so sometimes, if the odds are on your side, you have to take a deep breath and do it...

My concern is the kids and how they'll settle, epsecially my 5yo who's already asking things like "can we take our lemon tree with us", and "is my bed going to feel lonely"and is breaking my heart a little bit (I generally tend not to "grow roots"so to speak and never get emotional about moving, but when my girl's eyes get all sad I wish I knew the right words to ease her anxiety
I've never moved with the kids, apart from the UK to greece when they were tiny, so no schools to worry about, plus free accomodation that I've inherited and many old friends waiting. Now we're going somewhere completely new and have the huge responsibility of doing what's best for our children 

On the plus side, they're fluent in both english and greek so they won't feel so lost (although I'm sure we'll alla struggle with cypriot greek)

Anyone who's relocated with children? Any advice on how to make it easier for them?


----------

